# Chevy Tracker for Backup?



## cutntrim (Dec 28, 1999)

I did a search and didn't really find any info on Trackers for plowing. I've got around $3000 bucks in GM Card points built up and I'm planning to sell my wife's Ford Escort and get a 4-door vehicle (we've got one kid, and planning on another).

Originally, I was gonna just get a sunfire or cavalier 'cause they are cheap and reasonably equipped. But I got to thinking that I'd like an emergency backup plow vehicle and although my wife would never drive a full sized pickup, she does like the Tracker.

Trackers, from what I've read, are built on truck frames so they could handle a light plow I figure. I've got two Snoways on a couple of our trucks now, so I'd probably go that route.

Is there any reason why I shouldn't consider doing this? Keep in mind this would be purely backup, for equipment breakdowns or major storms just to help out.

I'm trying to sell her on an S-10, but their back seats are a little too cozy, even for kids.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

There was a guy I saw several times driving around here with a plow on a Tracker or Side Kick, but it was the older style. The Susuki dealer up the street from me also had one with a small Myers plow on it, must have been 5ft-6ft blade. Another suggestion would be a Blazer or Jimmy, they would have more of a backseat for the kids and you could use your GM points. The 2 door models seem a fair bit cheaper than the 4 door models. I bought an old Bronco for back-up they are much cheaper than GM's. It sure is not the most beuitiful thing on the road but, It has saved me a couple of times when my truck has gone down[plowing and pulling the trailer] and it cost less than I would have paid in sales tax on a newer truck.

Razor


----------

